# PPI 2300am by Shawnk



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

Simply amazing work by Shawn King on a PPI 2300am.........

Was excited to pick this amp up first of the year and even more excited once Shawn got it and started working on it! Pics really do not do the work justice!


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

You should also show some pictures of the Earthquake PA4300 here....


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

soccerguru607 said:


> You should also show some pictures of the Earthquake PA4300 here....


Your right Jimmy..........

A pair of Shawnk's best for myself......... Among many!


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

I love to see pride of workmanship evidenced in a finished product!

Kudos to Shawn and congrats to you


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Holy sh*t Russ, these look amazing... Dang, I wasnt thinking when I looked at that list you sent of it being THAT Earthquake..


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

Thanks Steve and Dan! A couple of the great OS amps Shawn has done among many of the others sitting here........and more to come.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Beautiful!! That earthquake makes the 2300am look small. Lol! 

I sure miss my PPI m/am series amps. They sound very nice. ShawnK does do some nice meticulous work.


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

Wow!!! I would like to see some more close-up shots and a description of what was done. Fantastic work Shawn.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

DBlevel said:


> Simply amazing work by Shawn King on a PPI 2300am.........
> 
> Was excited to pick this amp up first of the year and even more excited once Shawn got it and started working on it! Pics really do not do the work justice!


Beautiful work!
That board never looked that good from the factory. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## grinkeeper (Jun 26, 2015)

Can someone please post some links or contact info for Shawn King.I have a 2300am in great shape but has some smoked power supply fets.. The art work still looks amazing and its a nice pieces of car audio history.


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

grinkeeper said:


> Can someone please post some links or contact info for Shawn King.I have a 2300am in great shape but has some smoked power supply fets.. The art work still looks amazing and its a nice pieces of car audio history.


I sent a text to Shawn for you


----------



## grinkeeper (Jun 26, 2015)

I was hoping to get some info on what parts you used for this rebuild.

I was wondering what you used for power supply and output stage fets?
Did you change out the Op-amps?

Any other other tips on modifications you performed would be very much appreciated.


----------



## GEM592 (Jun 19, 2015)

Very nice, I"m running a 2200 AM on mids and it sounds great but the paint isn't as nice and it isn't finished quite as well. Some of the best.


----------

